# PTSB Debit card skimmed



## mark71 (24 Sep 2014)

Does anybody know or have experience with dealing with the Permanent TSB on Debit card fraud? 

My account had over 2800euro withdrawn in China and Korea on the 9th & 10th of this month,September. I filled out the forms and got them stamped by the Gardi regarding the fraud, returning them to the bank.

Now two weeks later mortgage has come around and other debts to be paid and my account is almost dry. When I ring the fraud department they wont tell me if I've lost the money or will get it back . As you can imagine this is getting pretty stressful.  

Has anybody gone through this with PTSB? And how did it turn out?


----------



## Sandals (24 Sep 2014)

Our card was skimmed in hole in the wall...only place we ue it...my husband livid at shabby treatment by bank...luckily we money etc...bank accepted responsibily immed, sterling transactions. Didnt go down gardai route etc. Took good few weeks to get it back n then weeks later they took all transactions out again n we had to look for refund again.

however bank did say they offer money to people who need it, have u asked? We not with ptsb.


----------



## mark71 (24 Sep 2014)

Sandals said:


> Our card was skimmed in hole in the wall...only place we ue it...my husband livid at shabby treatment by bank...luckily we money etc...bank accepted responsibily immed, sterling transactions. Didnt go down gardai route etc. Took good few weeks to get it back n then weeks later they took all transactions out again n we had to look for refund again.
> 
> however bank did say they offer money to people who need it, have u asked? We not with ptsb.



Thanks for the reply Sandals. 
I'm really trying to find out PTSB take on this . Other threads I've read the Bank of Ireland seem to be quick enough to reimburse but I can't find any info on PTSB.


----------



## MrEarl (24 Sep 2014)

I believe the Bank ultimately has a duty of care when it comes to protecting peoples money and this should extend to the security they use in their atm cards etc.  In my view, the Bank should be held 100% responsible, as long as the account holder did not do anything silly to help enable the fraud.


----------



## Lightning (24 Sep 2014)

If you are getting nowhere with PTSB, get the Gardai fraud department to contact PTSB on your behalf. 

10 years ago, my card was skimmed. I asked the Gardai to ring my bank at the time to help ensure I got my money back. The Gardai kindly obliged. 

I got my money back in 4 days or so. I think the Gardai call helped. The Gardai Bureau of Fraud Investigations have a relationship with the fraud departments in the banks.


----------



## Sandals (24 Sep 2014)

Yip boi.


----------



## mark71 (25 Sep 2014)

CiaranT said:


> If you are getting nowhere with PTSB, get the Gardai fraud department to contact PTSB on your behalf.
> 
> 10 years ago, my card was skimmed. I asked the Gardai to ring my bank at the time to help ensure I got my money back. The Gardai kindly obliged.
> 
> I got my money back in 4 days or so. I think the Gardai call helped. The Gardai Berau of Fraud Investigations have a relationship with the fraud departments in the banks.





Thanks.I think I'll have to go that route also.


----------



## BlackandBlue (28 Sep 2014)

mark71 said:


> Does anybody know or have experience with dealing with the Permanent TSB on Debit card fraud?
> 
> My account had over 2800euro withdrawn in China and Korea on the 9th & 10th of this month,September. I filled out the forms and got them stamped by the Gardi regarding the fraud, returning them to the bank.
> 
> ...



Had this last year but with a visa credit card rather than a debit card.
I spotted the first dodgy transactions when I checked for another transaction.
They had taken €1400 and there was about €1000 pending.

Rang PTSB told them my concerns re the transactions.
Card cancelled immediately.
New card issued.
I was sent a letter which I had to get witnessed regarding the unauthorized transactions.

Cancelling the card was immediate.
New card took about a week.
From the moment I realized something was wrong to it took probably 2-3 weeks in total.
During that time the balance on the cancelled card did reflect the unauthorized transactions.
I would assume that once they have followed the proper procedures that any monies will be credited back.


----------



## mark71 (29 Sep 2014)

BlackandBlue said:


> Had this last year but with a visa credit card rather than a debit card.
> I spotted the first dodgy transactions when I checked for another transaction.
> They had taken €1400 and there was about €1000 pending.
> 
> ...



Yes, delighted, they got the money back from the vendors and refunded me all of it today. The person who rang  me said that it is happening wholesale he reckons that whatever I paid for online the details were intercepted that way. 

A great relief to get it back.


----------



## Lightning (29 Sep 2014)

Glad you got the money back.


----------



## roker (29 Sep 2014)

The banks are forcing us to deal online, they must take full responsibility for electronic transactions


----------



## Willy Fogg (30 Sep 2014)

roker said:


> The banks are forcing us to deal online, they must take full responsibility for electronic transactions




Hardly. If someone is negligent, then they're responsible for it. 

If someone is a genuine victim of fraud, than they should assist.


----------

